# Were Seperated Now According to my husband but i want to be happily married again



## LadyLB (Oct 23, 2008)

Five weeks ago today my husband left. I really wasnt aware of any major problems within our relationship. We have been together four years, married for two, have one son age 2 and my husband has a daughter 6 from prev relationship.

I have since found out that 6 weeks ago he starting texting/calling a girl from work and i honestly think he has lost the plot. We used to be as happy as larry and whilst i appreciate we have probably got lost in everyday family life - this man was my dream come true. I am reeling from the shock. 

He rented himself a house last week and not wants discussions re our son etc. He is happy to offer financial support and i think this is guilt money. He says he isnt having relations with this OW but his phone bill was £93 when normally it is around £20.

My husband has had an unstable upbringing, he has no contact with his father and his mother is currently with her 5th husband. The husband is very nice and she is ok although according to my husband he has always been far more interested in booze and blokes than her own sons (they are now in their 30's). The husband and mother relationship was at breakdown when i came along and gradually i have supported both of them to get on better so much so that her and her husband helped him move into his new house last week - this makes me feel very betrayed esp when she wouldnt have a relationship with him or our kiddies if i were as selfish as my husband and his mother and i have always tried to be the one with an open mind. 

He does not have many close friends and tends to hang out with guys from work. I have very supportive friends/family and build good solid relations.

I have tried all i can to reason with my husband, tried talking, emails, letters everything and he says not happy moving on but i really feel he is convincing himself of this when i truely believe he was happy maybe not 100% but he was. I think this girl has turned his head and he has got himself into a real mess, rushing like a bull in a china shop.

He has given his wedding ring back saying our marriage is just a peice of paper. I have cried so much. He is now saying we are seperated and what he does is not my business.....I just dont understand why this once most super fantastic attentive husband wont try for his family and a wife who adores him 

I think he has rushed at everything to maybe convince this girl his marriage is over etc but i really feel that months later this is going to be a huge regret.

Has anyone any sugguestions as to what i can do to try and get him to look deeper into this.


----------



## helloitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Having the same problem myself, not sure what to say I am going to a doctor to talk this week hoping that will help. I will let you know


----------

